

3D Printing Delivers Functional Prosthetic Hands at a DIY Price - joe_the_user
http://singularityhub.com/2013/09/13/3d-printing-delivers-functional-prosthetic-hands-at-a-diy-price/

======
joe_the_user
I can't tell if the thing point "things get weird" but at some point the DIY
medicine which makes things can be really cheap will collide with the medical
monopolies which everything must be really expensive. I assume you get either
"sudden market sanity" or massive repression ("think of the children" who die
using cheap medical devices rather being assured death through not being able
afford any, etc ).

